# Desert tortoises facing forclosure, too



## chelonologist (Aug 21, 2008)

A good article to pass around. We need to educate people that captive tortoises cannot be released into the wild.

http://www.azcentral.com/community/...es/2008/08/05/20080805gl-nbytortoise0802.html


----------



## Laura (Aug 21, 2008)

That is why I have my two large Sulcatas. Thier owner lost thier home. They wre able to keep thier smaller spieces, but could not accomodate the big guys.. :-(
They were found wandering down the street after breaking out of the yard when thier food ran out....


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

if anyone needs to find a home for their Desert Tortoise, and they live in california. they need to go to... www.tortoise.org and contact them to find a good home.


----------

